# Help me choose a mustang!



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

If it was me I would really think of 1133 and 1124. They sound pretty nice for Dressage.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Of the ones you have listed I like 1241 but if I were to get one I would get 1240 just because I love her color and the marking on her face looks like a heart. LOL


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

The one you picked as your favorite is nice. 1160 is very nice. I think she is going to be a better dressage prospect than the one you labeled as your fav. And he's not on your list but I really like 1150 as well. Check him out!

Out of curiosity, why did you decide to get a mustang?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like 1128. Still very young, seems to have a kind eye and will mature bigger, maybe?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with pepperduck. 1160 looks very promising.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

i like 1220. But to choose from your list, your favorite is my favorite


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, it seems like everyone has a different opinion. ^_^ This is good though, it gives me a lot to consider.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

After looking at these i want them all! They are so pretty. Which ever one you pick I wish you the best of luck! Now i want to adopt one.


----------



## Megz (Aug 26, 2011)

I like 1181... she is stunning!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

no oppinion from me, but can you bring this guy back for me 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4562

And look at this guys ear!!! AWWWWW

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4675

I've always wanted a mustang. I don't have the facilities yet though.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I love mustangs, especially the Kigers. 1123 is a stunning boy!! 1128 I think will grow into a very nice horse as well.

They are all SO lovely I have no idea how you will choose...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4598 (1160 on your list). Plus she's decent size (14'3)

Although this guy is nice too https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4572 (I just like filly more for some reason).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also adore the one you picked as a favorite. He has good solid confo and beautiful movement.

I think for my second choice, I would go with 1133. Nice short back, big flashy movement, broader chest than some of the others.

I think that 3rd choice would be 1241. Good movement, nice conformation, and his head is very refined for a mustang.

On a separate note, even though he's not on your list, I really like the look and movement on 1134 as well. He is very well balanced and moves beautifully for just a yearling.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm just curious... do they not offer mustangs for sale very much from the Kiger region? I've noticed many of the horses are older than other mustang adoptions, and they're obviously fresh off the range (the black one has a chunk missin' outta his neck!). I honestly would really love to have one someday and wondered when the next time would come around they would be available.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

For dressage I'd go with 1148! That boy can move!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow...so many beautiful mustangs! That would be a hard choice. Congratulations and good luck with whatever one you get though


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

1125! He has great size for a mustang and I really like his head. If I were closer he would be mine!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

1160. She is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, I thought I could narrow down my options by bringing this to all of you on the forum... but if nothing else I'm looking at even more of them!  All of the input is very much appreciated however. As some of you have said, there's so many beautiful horses to choose from that there isn't just one "correct" choice. I'm sure whichever horse I end up choosing will be an awesome one.

Atomic, you asked about the Kiger adoptions... they are indeed some of the most coveted of the mustangs. I believe that they are only gathered and offered for adoption about every 3-4 years or so. I'm not completely sure.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I know next to nothing about BLM adoptions, but noticed that most the horses in that list are males (and all so pretty!). Do they deliberately cull colts and stallions from the wild herds and leave more mares and fillies on the range as a population control measure?


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I see...that's still not a bad time span (IMO) and besides, that gives me time to prepare . Since they are as you say the most coveted of the mustangs, do you know about how much more they typically go for? I know for most you can get them for their bid price of $125 or not much more. I'm excited to see which one you end up with! I don't think I could ever choose... but I would probably end up with one of the older guys.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I like 1167s color its very unique mane color and tail color and she is grulla 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Atomic, my understanding is that the Kigers can range widely on how much they go for. I was told that they could be auctioned for as much as $1500. Bidding does start at the same $125 however.

Horses that are not the much-loved dun or grulla colors may not go for as much, as many people associate these colors strongly with the breed. In fact, the sorrel colt (1247) will not be eligible for formal registration with the Kiger Horse Association. Also, mares will likely be on the higher range because breeders typically keep several mares and only one to three studs.

I will let you know the exact price range when I get back from the event on October 8th... as well as what I paid for my mustang (assuming I really do buy one).


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, I just found a list of the prices that the horses went for at the 2007 adoption... as you can see, most of the bays and non-duns look to have been passed over or adopted for wayy less.

Kiger Mustangs - 2007 Adoption Prices and Catalog


----------



## New Mexico Cowgirl (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a quick note about mustangs. They will change a lot until they are about 5. They have a slightly different growth pattern than a domestic horse so you can expect some significant changes in their confirmation between 1-3. I have owned and trained lots of BLM mustangs and I love them. I hope you find just what you are looking for. Unfortunately you can't look ant the sire's and dams to see how any particular mustang is going to turn out but the BLM keeps pretty good records and photos of herds so make sure to find out which herd your mustang is from and check out his/her family members. Good luck and enjoy your new friend.


----------

